# The dikes



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Having been an earn your birds type of person since i was young, i've never really understood sitting on a dike and just shooting at birds. I use all sorts of transportation to get my ducks and have often looked down upon those that are content to pull up, park and shoot. Well, I got to thinking about it and i realized that if i've never done it then i can't really have an informed opinion on the matter. About a week ago i tried a dike hunt out at howard's slough. I saw a lot of what i expected to see and also learned something about myself. I'm a hypocrite. I actually enjoyed the shoot. I wouldn't want to do that every day but it really is fun to do occasionally.

The other things i learned there, most of you already know. If you get there an hour early, someone will come in right at shooting time and sit less than 20 yards from you, it is inevitable. When you are so close to other people hunting you can see how far away the birds are that they are shooting. you can also hear what they are saying. That morning i heard a lot of talk about judging range and what type of bird that was they just shot. In a one hour time period I saw at least 10 birds shot, wounded and unable to be retrieved. That occasionally happens but it was from only 3 groups out of many. The one group next to me just didn't understand their distances and took shots consistently at 50-65 yards, resulting in several gliders out to the open pond. The worst group out there were two teens that shot anything within 125 yards. I got the chance to talk to them on the way out about two birds that fell dead about 200 yards from where they were hunting. Both of them claimed to not have seen them fall as they were watching other birds. They were young, excited to shoot and ignorant of what to do after the shot. Most of us have been there at one time or another. Some were fortunate enough to grow up with a strong hunting background and good mentors. For those of us who had to figure it out on our own, we learn by trial an error. If something isn't working, then we change what we're doing. Not everyone is like that. Some people need a little help in that department. That brings me to the one statement that really stuck with me that day. After about 10 minutes of shooting, one guy next to me said he needed to run back to the truck because he only brought 1 box of shells. It got me thinking about how many birds I've seen sail with locked wings from 80 yards above the dike out a few hundred yards, only to die and not be retrieved. If those guys shooting on the dike only got a box of shells, then maybe they'd be more selective of their shots. That might even give them a chance to see where their real range is.

I know it wouldn't be a very popular idea with the folks that hunt the main dike at FB and Howard's but a 1 box limit just might be to their benefit. They may not get to shoot as much but I bet they start coming home with more birds after just a couple days out. *For the guys who hunt swans out at BRBR, did the 10 shell limit on the 1A dike help or hurt the hunt?*

--Sorry for the long post i hope it doesn't come across as preaching but rather observations that lead to my humble opinion.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I came from a state that limits you to 25 shells period when hunting public land (WMA’s). To answer your question HELL YES it makes a difference on the sky busters!!!! We defiantly need it on the dikes here in Utah.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I believe the 10 shell limit was proposed for all WMA dikes but fell way short on votes. Wasn't very popular I guess. It certainly would encourage hunters to get out in the marsh and off the dikes. As far as skybusting goes it happens on the dikes and in the boats. I just don't see the appeal of pass shooting birds when you can get out in the marsh and decoy them in. It's much more satisfying for me anyway.


----------



## Duck_Dodgers (Nov 28, 2007)

There is something special about decoying birds in on a spot u had to find. Not a big fan of dike hunters. 10 shell rule would be welcomed by me. Last time I hunted BRBR,10 shells 4 ducks... ducks came in heavy, got overly excited first 5 shells  . But loved only havin 10 shells, make u think and aim better IMO.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

There is a bad trend at Howards this year. Teenage kids(punk asses) that are absolutely dangerous! Drinking beer on the dike while shooting at birds over peoples heads, crippling dozens of birds, littering everything they bring out, not wearing waders, standing in plain sight on the dike, crowding, you name it. There are about 15 of them that split up into 3 little clicks. I have called the CO's 3 times on them but could not get a response except the first time. Nothing happened. They were shooting swallows. The CO waited at the gate instead of coming out to watch. Those little ****** need to be taught a lesson. :evil:


----------



## Duck_Dodgers (Nov 28, 2007)

They need a pepperin or two. :twisted: 

I heard Howard Slough was great a while back, alot of people were turned off from going there for this exact same reason. Cans, shells, and other crap always scattered out there! I live 15min from there, and u can just see the carelessness of these jerks everytime u go out there. Same thing, I've called a time or two about similar things... nothing from DNR! How do we fix this, if they keep ignoring our complaints?!! Someone needs to get drunk and take there buddies arm off...or worse, before they step in??

Just agreeing it is very bad at Howard, and would love some way to stop it before it affects a life, or our hunting rights. Gonna start bringing camera and see if I can catch them in the act. Dunno what else I can do


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The DNR could run their entire office for a week just in fines from tickets written at Howards. They could hire a guy to just sit out there and bust people and he would be busy all day long!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

APD said:


> .......................................................
> 
> *For the guys who hunt swans out at BRBR, did the 10 shell limit on the 1A dike help or hurt the hunt?*
> 
> ......................................


IMHO the 10-shell limit helped the hunt on 1A. There's fewer hunters, less sky-busting, and fewer wounded birds. I wish they would use the same program on the other dikes around the Great Salt Lake.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> APD said:
> 
> 
> > .......................................................
> ...


I think 10 shells would be a little harsh. maybe 20 per person. That would eliminate the honest idiots in a few places. These others will not pay any attention to that law. They will have friends carry shells for them.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I think 10 shells would be a little harsh. maybe 20 per person. That would eliminate the honest idiots in a few places. These others will not pay any attention to that law. They will have friends carry shells for them.


10 sounds right for swan but 25 seems to be a good number for duck. at least then there would be a chance of people accepting the limit. I'm sure an idea like this has been kicked around before and didn't make it. As the times changed, hunters have changed. unfortunately, it seems like a little structure is needed to keep the sport honest. I actually feel bad when i see the numbers of birds wasted by long range shots. If that was your last shell, maybe there'd be more of an effort to retrieve that bird.

Lunker, The groups i've seen being the worst offenders at howard's look like they're fresh out of hunters safety or maybe 18 at the oldest. so, we are probably seeing the same kids.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

More shells for duck hunters makes sense, seems more equitable, (especially the way I shoot) but it would be just too hard to manage. Swan hunters would just say they were duck hunting.

Maybe a compromise would work, say 15 shells.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats 1 duck for every 2 shells goob. Thats no good. Now mabey 50 shells & I could get 7 ducks. Thats if they come in real close!!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

wyogoob,

what about keeping the 10 shell limit in place where it already is and adding a separate limit to be determined on the other main shooters alleys at the other wma's?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Thats 1 duck for every 2 shells goob. Thats no good. Now mabey 50 shells & I could get 7 ducks. Thats if they come in real close!!


LOL

So far this year my average is about 18 shells for 7 ducks would be OK, but I've been over dekes or jump shooting shooting uneducated locals. That's pretty good for someone that's cross-eyed and dyslexic.

A 15-shell limit would make better shooters out of us all.

And when those 15 are gone, just walk the dike and pick up trash, you'll find 5 or 6 live rounds easily.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

APD said:


> wyogoob,
> 
> what about keeping the 10 shell limit in place where it already is and adding a separate limit to be determined on the other main shooters alleys at the other wma's?


Not a bad idea. Say you had 10-shell at the best swan flight paths on certain dikes (every WMA has numerous hot spots for swans) and the rest of the WMA's dikes would have a higher shell limit. Leave the rest of the marsh like it is.

It's still hard to manage / police.....my observation is that waterfowlers, for some reason, tend to deviate from the rules more than other hunting groups.

I like the way the BRMBR does it and it's nice to see the Fish & Wildlife cops out there policing it once in a while.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree that a 15 shell limit would make us better shooters, but I still have that duck fever when they start flying in. I can go 25/25 on clay pigeons , but might only hit 5(at most) ducks out of 25 I shoot at :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> I agree that a 15 shell limit would make us better shooters, but I still have that duck fever when they start flying in. I can go 25/25 on clay pigeons , but might only hit 5(at most) ducks out of 25 I shoot at :lol:


Heavens to Betsy!.....shoot da lips, not the hips.....aim at the quack, not the back.

Ah.....25/25....


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

STEVO said:


> I agree that a 15 shell limit would make us better shooters, but I still have that duck fever when they start flying in. I can go 25/25 on clay pigeons , but might only hit 5(at most) ducks out of 25 I shoot at :lol:


I have that same problem...but I blame it on the wily ducks...ha ha ha Clays can't turn and weave like a duck...


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a similar problem, I shoot over 20 consistently on skeet, and have a hard time taking a limit of ducks with less than 2 boxes. Cannot seem to figure out what the deal is, but am leaning towards needing a new gun. 
I shot Al Hansens little riot gun at some thrown birds last winter, and could not seem to miss the bloody things. Duck hunting with a riot gun might be a little attention getting what with the extra long mag tube and all, but if I could actually hit something more than once out of ten times, I would be willing to chance the extra love from the co's. lol

As far as shell limits and such go, I am not sure that will solve the problem unless there is someone to stand at the gates every day and check the people going in, I am STILL finding lead hulls, and even loaded shells, every year and that crap has been outlawed for what, 15-20 years or so?

Irritates me even more in that it is almost always low brass 7-8's, can't kill a duck further than 50 feet with that crap under the best of circumstances. Stupid fools.

There is a program that allows civilians, that is NON police, to issue parking tickets on handicapped spaces, and maybe others. I saw a story on the news about it one night. Maybe they could enact a similar program for waterfowlers. I could issue 10 tickets a day MYSELF for waste of game, littering, and god knows what else. Those fools drinking and hunting are breaking at LEAST two MAJOR laws, might even be felonies, not sure.

Shooting at every bird that passes within 150 yards is harrassing wildlife as far as I am concerned, and that would be another charge if it were up to me.


----------

